
Ask HN: Stripe where users pay for time they spent in the App - sooild
Are there any services like Stripe, where users don’t need to buy monthly subscription? Instead they will pay only for time they spent in the App. Payment protocol on “crypto currencies” provides an ability to do that. User will be not overcharged, app’s owner will be sure that he will receive money from user for the time spent.
For better explanation please see, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.request.network&#x2F;introducing-continuous-payments-a61132332984<p>Does anybody need that service? I need a feedback from you guys
======
jlgaddis
Quit creating accounts just to ask this same question.

~~~
gus_massa
I agree, but this is not real question. It's just a disguised add for a
service.

(To the OP:

It's ok to post your service here if the post is interesting and you don't
repost it too many times, and you don't try shady things like pretending to
ask a question or creating new accounts to avoid the spam filters.

Many times an interesting post about how you solve one problem in the
implementation of your app is better here than a generic post. Specially if
the problem is specific to your kind of app, but generic enough to be useful
in other apps.

)

